# Hornby Grange



## vasco

Discussion thread for Hornby Grange. If you would like to add a comment, click the "Post Reply" button


----------



## Landlubber

I sailed on the last commercial voyage of the Douro, in 1972. The Master was Captain Rutter. Chief Officer Chris Sturke, 2/0 Crispin Gill, 3/0 Chris Bailey.


----------

